# Pista levantada ¿Sujetarla?



## DXKAR (Dic 25, 2007)

Hola!

Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aqui    Ahora estoy estudiando electronica   


Bueno... tengo una duda. Vereis, en un circuito se me ha levantado una pista y queria saber si hay alguna forma de conseguir mantenerla sujeta.

Se que lo logico seria ahora, arrancar la pista y coger cable wrapping y hacerlo pasar por un pista soldando un punto del cable al final de esa pista y soldar el otro al punto que llegaba la pista, pero me gustaria mantener la pista.


Saludos!


----------



## Selkir (Dic 25, 2007)

A mi nunca me ha pasado eso, pero si se pudiera ver el estado de la pista tal vez se me pueda ocurrir algo, pero en principio es lo del cable.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Puedees intentar pegarla, para lo cual primero debes lograr que se arrime al sustrato (Material base) si alguna soldadura no te deja, resueldas para permitir que la pista se acomode.
Una vez soldada y acomodada la lavas con thiner o alcohol isopropilico para retirar cualquier resto de resina o flux.
Sabiendo que NUNCA mas sera soldada nuevamente le aplicas cianocrilato con un mondadientes, presionas hasta que cure y rezas de acuerdo a tu religion para que no se despegue nuevamente.

Si a la pista van cables o componentes que tengan posibilidad de movimiento, no lo pienses y recurre al Wire  Wraping.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 25, 2007)

si tienes algun amigo con taller electronico pidele pintura de plata, te podría servir


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 25, 2007)

Yo tengo cierta mania y siempre que puedo sueldo un cable, solo en casos muy especiales que veo que quedara bien la reparacion.

!CUIDADO CON EL CIACRILATO Y EL SOLDADOR, SE PRODUCEN VAPORES MUY NOCIVOS PARA LOS OJOS! evitar siempre que se pueda la utilizacion de ciacrilatos.


----------



## aguabba (Dic 25, 2007)

lo mejor es usar un cable.... es la mas facil, rapido y hasta seguro...

pero porque no qieres poner el cable? si trabajas prolijamente qeda bastante bien...


----------



## DXKAR (Dic 25, 2007)

Bueno... no es un sitio visible, es una placa de LEDs, direis, ¿LEDs y no es visible? Es que la placa es la que se ocupa de encender los LEDs correspondientes. La pista que se me ha levantado es la de un punto a soldar para sacar un cable a un LED.

La verda es que comprar productos como los que habeis nombrado, es algo que me cuesta, por que vivo en un pueblo y poca cosa de electronica hay. Hay una tienda de "electronica", que repara electrodomesticos, pero ni usan flux...



Tengo en soldar el punto con cuidado, limpiar la zona de flux y demas "residuos" y coger superglue y levantar un poco la pista, echar unas gotas del superglue y bajar la pista hasta la placa.

¿Empeorara algo superglue?

Saludos!


----------



## ciri (Dic 25, 2007)

DXKAR dijo:
			
		

> Bueno... no es un sitio visible, es una placa de LEDs, direis, ¿LEDs y no es visible? Es que la placa es la que se ocupa de encender los LEDs correspondientes. La pista que se me ha levantado es la de un punto a soldar para sacar un cable a un LED.
> 
> La verda es que comprar productos como los que habeis nombrado, es algo que me cuesta, por que vivo en un pueblo y poca cosa de electronica hay. Hay una tienda de "electronica", que repara electrodomesticos, pero ni usan flux...
> 
> ...



El problema sería que si lo pegas con algun aditivo, y se llega a pegar mal, corregirlo, va a determinar seguramente sacar toda la pista..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

> DXKAR escribió:
> Tengo en soldar el punto con cuidado, limpiar la zona de flux y demas "residuos" y coger superglue y levantar un poco la pista, echar unas gotas del superglue y bajar la pista hasta la placa.
> ¿Empeorara algo superglue?



Una vez que tengas la pista en su lugar y acomodada, no la toques mas.
Aplica el pegamentto y deja que este fluya entre la pista y el sustrato.
Luego de que halla penetrado, hay si presionas la pista contra el sustrato, trata de ser muy mezquino con el pegamento.
Si pones demasiado, correra por todos lados y se puede meter donde no debe.


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 26, 2007)

se me ha dado un caso similar con un cliente que no queria puentes en las placas,y lo he resuelto con barniz de los que usan para bobinar los motores,por eso de que soportan mas temperatura que los normales lo cierto es que pego bien....aunque cada pista es diferente a otra,lo digo por el grosor,componrentes en ella,vibraciones a la que es sometida....etc.


simplemente te doy otra opcion que a mi en su momento me fue bien.......suerte.


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 9, 2012)

Yo cuando llego a levantar una pista , lo que hago es raspar con mi cuter , con mucho cuidado un poco atras quitando la pintura verde , hasta que vea el cobre y listo sueldo alli.


----------

